# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  crystal report و dataset

## setak

سلام
من در برنامه ام می خوام از crystal report به صورت dynamic استفاده کنم کد زیر را می نویسم :

 Dim cr As New report1


 cr.SetDataSource=dataset1

        crystalreportviewer1.ReportSource = cr
در این برنامه محتویات dataset من درست است . من این محتویات را در cr که از نوع فایل report1.rpt است می ریزم اما در crystal reportviewer خالی است . 
در ضمن من فایل report1.rpt را از نوع as a blank report انتخاب کردم .
کسی می تونه من را راهنمایی کنه ؟ ممنون می شم

----------

